# Angel gebrochen



## Skyrider3450 (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo 
Mir ist heute nacht am Rhein meine SPRO Steckrute gebrochen gibt es irgendeinen Weg diese wieder zu Heilen?


----------



## Mr Fangnix (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angel gebrochen*

geh in den Angelladen  und lass sie reparieren oder zum Rutenbauer


----------



## Skyrider3450 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angel gebrochen*

was kostet den das ca.?


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angel gebrochen*

kommt drauf an wo sie gebrochen ist


----------



## dodo12 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angel gebrochen*

Wobei ist die denn gebrochen? Hast du noch Garantie? Aber mit der Garantie könnte es schwieig werden, weil man ja nicht weiß, ob es durch einen eigenen Fehler, oder durch einen Produnktionsfehler passiert ist.


----------



## RheinBarbe (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angel gebrochen*

Spro käuft man auch nicht!


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angel gebrochen*

Aha!

SPRO "käuft" man doch. Auch wenn "käuft" von kaufen kommt. 
Im Übrigen hat die Antwort nichts mit der Frage zu tun.#d

Wo ist die Rute denn nun gebrochen?


----------



## HD4ever (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angel gebrochen*

sooooo schlecht sind die Ruten nun auch nicht .... 
wie gesagt .... mußt schon nen paar details zu der Rute und dem Bruch geben.
denke aber ne neue Kaufen ist sicherlich besser ....


----------



## Skyrider3450 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angel gebrochen*

wer sagt das ich die Angel gekauft hab??? war Gewonnen! und für Gewonnen kann man sie nehmen, oder? genau hab ich mir auch gedacht!
hier mal Bilder davon ist direkt nach dem Ring gebrochen.
War so ich war am Rhein und hab 60g Blei dran gehabt (WG der Angel war 20-40g) hat sie auch ausgehalten als ich dann ein Blinker dran hatte glaub 6gr. Bein rausholen hat sich die Schnur um die Spitze gewicktelt ich hab die Angel ein *bisschen* gebogen um dran zukommen und da ist sie abgebrochen, Angel wurde bei Fischen aber schon mehr gefordert 
http://img17.*ih.us/gal.php?g=dsc00456eqx.jpg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angel gebrochen*

Na da verteilt sich die Belastung aber über den ganzen Blank, sowas macht man nicht.

An der Stelle wo sie gebrochen ist würde ich sagen, Müll


----------



## schadstoff (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angel gebrochen*

dITO ! Müll ! aber interresant wäre vllt. noch um was für eine Rute es sich genau handelt denn auch bei sPRO GIBT ES EINIGE Stöcker bei denen sich ein Austauschen lohnen würde .....




Ps: mit Reparieren ist da nicht viel !


#h


----------



## crazyFish (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angel gebrochen*

Schau mal hier:rutenspitze abgebrochen was nun ?? mühl oder reperatur !!!Wenn dann ist die Lösung von Locke4865 machbar. 

Wie das ganze sich in der Praxis macht weiß ich aber nicht, musste ich zum Glück noch nicht testen


----------



## fishmanschorsch (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angel gebrochen*

Wenn der Blank nicht längs eingerissen ist, kannst du beide Bruchkanten sauber abschneiden, einen ca 10-12cm langen, passenden Zapfen mit 2K-Kleber einkleben und die Ringwicklung zwei bis drei cm über die Bruchstelle erweiern. Dabei wird sich zwar die Aktion der Rute ändern, aber angeln kannst du mit dem Teil immer noch.


----------



## BigEarn (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angel gebrochen*

Frag beim Händler, ob es das Spitzenteil als Ersatz zu bestellen gibt. Oft sind die gar nicht so teuer verglichen mit dem VK der Rute.


----------



## fishmanschorsch (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angel gebrochen*

Ein Erfahrungswert zur Teilebestellung:

ein Teil einer zweiteiligen Rute kostet die Hälfte des Neupreises.
ein Teil einer dreiteiligen Rute kostet ein Drittel des Neupreises.


----------



## Blauzahn (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angel gebrochen*

Hallo,
das kann man schon wieder "flicken", so wie fischmanndorsch das beschrieben hat.
Jedoch rate ich von "Selbstversuchen" ab. Wenn man mit sowas keine Erfahrung hat, Finger weg.

René


----------



## fishmanschorsch (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angel gebrochen*

Warum? Was kann er denn noch kaputt machen? Durch sowas bekommt man die Erfahrung.


----------



## Blauzahn (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angel gebrochen*



fishmanschorsch schrieb:


> Warum? Was kann er denn noch kaputt machen? Durch sowas bekommt man die Erfahrung.



So gesehen hast du natürlich recht, "kaputter" kann er die Rute nicht machen...
aber der TE ist 13, keine Ahnung ob er in der Lage ist dies handwerklich hinzubekommen. Ausserdem brauchts da auch noch ein paar Dinge wie Lack, Garn, eine Wickelhilfe etc.. weiß nicht ob er das im Vorfeld investieren möchte #c


----------



## fishmanschorsch (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angel gebrochen*

Garn: 2,- - 3,- Euro (Stickgarn)
Wickelhilfe: 0,- Euro (Schuhkarton)
nur beim Lack habe ich keine Alternative #d

und handwerklich begabte 13 jährige soll es ja auch geben.


----------



## Blauzahn (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angel gebrochen*



fishmanschorsch schrieb:


> Garn: 2,- - 3,- Euro (Stickgarn)
> Wickelhilfe: 0,- Euro (Schuhkarton)
> nur beim Lack habe ich keine Alternative #d
> 
> ...



Grüße,
René


----------



## fishmanschorsch (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angel gebrochen*

Genehmigt #6


----------



## Skyrider3450 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angel gebrochen*

dann geh ich mal einkaufen


----------



## Allerangler (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angel gebrochen*



fishmanschorsch schrieb:


> nur beim Lack habe ich keine Alternative


 

Epoxidharz wäre evtl. ne Alternative #c

guckst Du hier http://www.klebstoff-profi.de/


----------



## laverda (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angel gebrochen*

Hi, die Sache ist bei ein wenig handwerklichem Geschick sehr einfach: 
schau mal hier, da ist auch ein Bild dabei: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2545251#post2545251 

Material: 
Zapfen: Altes Rutenteil (u.U. für lau von deinem Angelhöker), 
Bindefaden für die Wicklung: Dünne Geflochtene von der nächstbesten Rolle, 
Schmirgelpapier: 400er - 600er, 
Klebstoff: Epoxi-Kleber mit einigen Stunden!!!! Verarbeitungszeit. Lack brauchst du nicht, die Wicklung wird mit EPOXI eingestrichen. 
Kosten: Klebstoff, Schmirgel (im normalen Haushalt eh vorhanden)
Tipp: Lass dir Zeit bei der Anpassung des Zapfens und arbeite diesen auf seiner gesamten Länge so genau wie möglich. Der muss möglichst ohne Spiel, aber auf jeden Fall ohne !! Krafteinsatz sauber passen, EPOXI hat spaltfüllende Eigenschaften, aber der Zapfen darf die Rute keinesfalls an der Fügestelle auseinanderdrücken (Rissgefahr bei der nächsten harten Belastung!!!). Unter Umständen musst du für den Zapfen ebenfalls 2 Teile ineinanderkleben um die Verjüngung deiner Rute hinzukriegen ohne die Zapfenwandung zu sehr abzuschmirgeln.  
Beim Bruch im unteren Rutenteil wird die Aktion nicht fühlbar beeinträchtigt (das hätte ich bei meiner Fliegenrute ganz sicher gemerkt!!)


----------



## Khaane (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angel gebrochen*

Aber wenn ich die Bruchstelle mit ner Zapfenverbindung "flicke", wirkt sich das nicht extrem negativ auf die Aktion der Rute aus, bzw. handelt es sich hier sicher um eine günstige Rute <30 €, wo sich die Reparatur kaum lohnt. |kopfkrat

Eine andere Frage, ich habe mir eine Robinson Rute gekauft und diese sollen ja bekanntlich häufiger mal brechen.

Wie kann ich bei einer neuen Rute testen, ob sie was taugt?

Auf Belastung bringen ist klar, aber gibt es da evtl. spezielle Tricks - Z.b. ne 40gr. Rute nen 20 gr. Blei ranhängen und voll durchziehen beim Auswerfen?#c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angel gebrochen*



fishmanschorsch schrieb:


> Warum? Was kann er denn noch kaputt machen? Durch sowas bekommt man die Erfahrung.


Das größte Problem ist das Zapfenmaterial, das was man als neue Verbindung einschiebt und darüber die beiden Teile wieder zusammeschiebt.

Wenn man da an tolles Material kommt, einen versierten Rutenbauer mit Flickmaterial in der Nähe hat und sowas bekommt #6, dann ist es ganz einfach. Aber ohne geeigneten passenden Zapfen?  |kopfkrat #d

Hier im Forum gabs mal einen Thread und eine Adresse im Norden dazu ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angel gebrochen*



Khaane schrieb:


> Wie kann ich bei einer neuen Rute testen, ob sie was taugt?


Einmal kannst Du das max. angegebene WG der Rute testen. Das als Blei voll durchziehen. :g
Das sichert der Hersteller ja zu, und damit hättest Du Anspruch auf Ersatz, wg. der zugesicherten Eigenschaften. 

Dann kräftig Hängern, oder besser gleich an Baum binden, und die Rute langsam und sinnig rechtwinklig dagegen voll durchziehen. Die Rollenbremse am besten mit der Federwaage auf 3 oder 5kg vorher einstellen - den Erwartungswert an die Rute, und dann bis die Rolle Schnur gibt, langsam und sinnig voll dagegen zerren. Knackt sie dann oder fliegt was weg, war sie schrottig, und das bewahrt einem vor einem "Verlust des Lebens". 
Das wäre auch keine übermäßige Strapazierung, vor allem wenn man vorher die Leistungsklasse mit passender Schnur oder sowas erfragt oder gekauft hat. 

Zu den Billiglabeln: Ob Robinson, Interfish, Skorpion, Byron, Maro, UlliDulli Deltafishing, Balzer, DAM, Spro usw. die kaufen alle "Irgendwo" ein, oft das gleiche Zeugs, nur anders bemalt, und mal taugt und mal nicht. Selbst Berkley und Shimano tun das, zumindest in den unteren Rutenklassen.


----------



## laverda (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angel gebrochen*

Hi zusammen, 
Zitat: _
Aber wenn ich die Bruchstelle mit ner Zapfenverbindung "flicke", wirkt sich das nicht extrem negativ auf die Aktion der Rute aus, _...........
Also Steckruten haben alle eine Zapfenverbindung, manche derer sogar 4, Teleruten überlappen auch pro Element auf einigen cm. 
Wenn man den Zapfen aus einer z.B. ausgedienten Kohlefaserrute passgenau herstellt und nicht übermäßig lang lässt, habe ich an der Bruchstelle lediglich einen zusätzlichen "verleimten" Zapfen.  In der unteren Rutenhälfte wirkt sich diese Flickstelle überhaupt nicht auf die Aktion aus. Je weiter oberhalb der Zapfen eingesetzt wird, desto besser müssen Zapfen und Rute aufeinander abgestimmt sein. 
In Bezug auf Belastbarkeit kommt es darauf an, dass man den Bereich einer Rissbildung abschneidet. Bei extrem "ausgefranstem" Splitterbruch mit langen Längsrissen ist die Rute deshalb nicht mehr mit Einsatz eines Zapfens zu retten.


----------

